# Label maker, printer.



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looking for a great value reliable label maker. Seems to be lots of different choice. I’ve used some of the more expensive Brother versions in the past. Any recommendations welcome. :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Have a look at Dymo :thumb:


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

+1 for Dymo - I use these at home for labelling my tool chest draws, and at work for cable labelling, desk labelling and rack position labels - never had one fail on me yet.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

We use Dymo at work, no issues here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

As above Dymo, been using one at work for years, no issues (always keep a spare tape as it runs out just when you really need to use it most!)


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I use a Dymo Label Manager 2100 (bought cheap 2nd hand off eBay). Very good, versatile (different tapes) and completely reliable. Does all my workshop and office (file) labelling.

Before that, I had an old skool Dymo handheld with the old hard vinyl tape which hard embossed the letters. It broke in 2015 after sterling service since 1975! 

Peter


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I have a Dymo that connects to the PC via USB and find it really good. The exception is that the adhesive on the tape isn't really strong enough so a bit of superglue is sometimes necessary afterwards. This is particularly true of labelling electric plugs where the heat softens the adhesive.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Brother model half price at Screwfix

https://www.screwfix.com/p/brother-pte-300vp-hand-held-label-printing-machine/3279g#_=p


----------

